# Buying Redfoots from Back water reptiles



## Ryans Redfoots (May 28, 2015)

Hey everyone, I have been searching everywhere for a couple adult red foot torts with little to no luck. I have found a couple places expecting some in near future and am on a calling list. But one place that says they have several large 12" plus Adult male & female red foots is Back Water Reptiles. They have no phone number and only do email. Ive sent them several emails but they have only replied back once. I asked for pictures of some of their female adult red foots they have for sale and they tell me they do not have the man power to do that. Very odd in my opinion considering im about to spend a lot of money . Other places i have ordered from in past have had no problem sending me photos of what they had so i knew what i was getting. I am finding mixed reviews online..please help!!!! Thank you so much.. o and if you know anyone looking go rehome/sell juvie or adult red foots please let me know..
Ryan


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2015)

Do a forum search for "Backwater Reptiles" after 5 minutes you should be able to decide if you want to do business with them.

After 5 minutes of reading, I have decided they are not a company I would do business with... You'll have to make your own decision.


----------



## Jodie (May 28, 2015)

I bought 2 Leopard hatchlings from them. They both died. They were started wrong. It was devastating. I strongly recommend you buy them directly from a breeder.


----------



## wellington (May 28, 2015)

I have only read bad things about them. Keep looking. Have you looked on fauna classified?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 29, 2015)

Ryan, place a wanted add in your local Craigslist. It's a hit and miss thing, but has worked for me. A lot of people want the cute babies but get turned off at the adults needs.
It's free. Nothing to lose.


----------



## NicoleB26 (May 29, 2015)

There is a "breeding pair" I've seem advertised on craigslist under Cleveland ohio pets. Don't know if thats too far away


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 29, 2015)

Remember that whole DEERCORPSE member fiasco? He/She actually found my Redfoot females for me. (On Craigslist)


----------



## MichaelaW (May 29, 2015)

I would recommend Kenan Harkin, Arizona tortoise compound, or Chris Leone from garden state tortoise. Buying from a reputable breeder is going to be the best choice.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (May 29, 2015)

I talked to the guy, he sent me pictures. He had species mixed in with his redfoots. I think he gets imports and just puts them all in one pen


----------



## jesse Warren (Jun 6, 2015)

hello if you are still in need of the tortoise or any other pls email [email protected] for their pricelist


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 6, 2015)

mtdavis254817 said:


> I talked to the guy, he sent me pictures. He had species mixed in with his redfoots. I think he gets imports and just puts them all in one pen


Be very cautious about cross species diseases.
I purchased two RF from a breeder. They were breeding stock and was very ill.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Jun 7, 2015)

If I get a bad vibe from the seller, I will back out of the sale instantly. It is kind of nerve wrecking buying a tortoise online. The sellers that I have had great experience with are allegraf, Floridainguana, aztortoisecompound, and lasvegasreptile. I have bought a tortoise from woodys that was a good transaction. I just had a hard time getting in touch with him.


----------

